

Saudi Arabia Passes New Law That Declares Atheists "Terrorists" - hkphooey
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2594139/Saudi-Arabia-declares-atheists-terrorists-new-laws.html

======
hkphooey
_> Saudi Arabia has officially identified atheists as terrorists in sweeping
new laws that threaten up to 20 years in prison for almost any criticism of
the government or Islam... the law also applies to any Saudi citizen or a
foreigner residing in the kingdom that 'calls for atheist thought in any form
or calls into question the fundamentals of the Islamic religion on which this
country is based.'_

iOS developers can do the following:

1\. Visit [https://itunesconnect.apple.com](https://itunesconnect.apple.com)

2\. Click 'Manage your apps'

3\. Select your app

4\. Click the blue button 'Rights and Pricing'

5\. Click the link 'specific territories'

6\. Deselect the checkbox marked 'Saudi Arabia'

7\. Click 'Save'

I'd like to hear a good reason why we, as individuals, should not boycott the
country and deny them access to the goods and services we create.

~~~
higherpurpose
The way you "change" a country is not through isolation, but through allowing
it access to your culture. This is happening right now in North Korea with
people smuggling American movies and shows, which teach them about what
liberty means, and it has happened many times in the past in communist
countries, too.

~~~
duncan_bayne
Saudi Arabia is becoming more, not less, Islamic as time goes by. The problem
is not a lack of access to enlightenment ideas, it is an explicit rejection of
them in favor of religion.

Consider Boko Haram as another example - the name means "Western education is
sinful". Clearly they _have_ been exposed to Western ideas, and don't want a
bar of them.

